# getting an error on the main page. - just me?



## fba827 (May 10, 2003)

When going to the main page, I get the about 3/4ths of the left hand menu stuff.  Nothing from the main/center column (where the news of the day posts would be) and nothing on the right hand side (where it shows the upcoming releases, etc).

I DO get an error message on the left hand bar (at the bottom of the stuff thath I can see) that says:

Fatal error: Call to a member function on a non-object in /http/forums/news/includes/blocks/online.php on line 69


Not a huge deal.... just wanted to mention it in case it wasn't just me (oh, it's about 12:45am May 10 - US Eastern time) - been happening since I logged on here (about 5-10 minutes ago).

been trying "refresh" every so often to see if it comes up...


----------



## jester47 (May 10, 2003)

yeah, me too.

Aaron.


----------



## dethand (May 10, 2003)

*me too*

its 1:48am EST here and I am getting the same thing too...so no its not just you!


----------



## thalmin (May 10, 2003)

Same here, though for a few minutes I couldn't get to the boards, either.


----------



## Doppleganger (May 10, 2003)

Perhaps for the first time evAr, there's absolutely NO D&D/D20 NEWS to report.


----------



## thalmin (May 10, 2003)

Nothing to see here. Move along.
I don't think so.
Is this the first time the main page is down but the boards are up?


----------



## haiiro (May 10, 2003)

I'm getting the same error as well (running IE 6.0 under Win2000).


----------



## johnsemlak (May 10, 2003)

> Is this the first time the main page is down but the boards are up?




It's happend before.

The news site is down from me too (it's now 04:00 a.m. EST.


----------



## SteelDraco (May 10, 2003)

I suspect that the server had some problems due to the influx of people from fark.com, which linked to the front page today.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2003)

Yep, seems well and truly broken.  I'm on the case!

May have something to do with some changes Blacksway and I were making last night.  Then again, it may be entirely unconnected....


----------



## Piratecat (May 10, 2003)

I may have messed it up myself. Then again, I may not have.

Yay, mystery!


----------



## Mark (May 10, 2003)

I'm seeing it, too...


----------



## EricNoah (May 10, 2003)

No, Kev, it was messed up before "the incident in question" late last night.


----------



## Mark (May 10, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *No, Kev, it was messed up before "the incident in question" late last night. *




Was Kev so excited on his Birfday Eve that he had a wittle accident....?


----------



## Krug (May 10, 2003)

hmm.. just on the day when i wanted to take a braek too..  irony.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2003)

*What can I say?*



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *I'm seeing it, too...  *




Me too.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2003)

Well, I have no idea how to fix it.  Even the admin section is affected by it, so I can't remove the offending block from the menu.  We'll just have to hope that Blacksway shows up sometime soon so that he can do some of his code magic.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2003)

OK, I managed to get hold of Blacksway.  He's out and about at the moment, but he'll take a look when he gets home.


----------



## Blacksway (May 10, 2003)

Home.

Fixed.

and no it wasn't my fault  ... - postnuke seems to like to corrupt its own tables every so often, luckily its just the session info ones, so no data lost.

Carry on.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2003)

Yay!  Blacksway, you're my hero!  Thanks!


----------



## Knight Otu (May 10, 2003)

Thumbs up, Blacksway!


----------



## fba827 (May 10, 2003)

Yeah!  I can see all the pretty news announcement stuff again 

Thank you to all who have been in the countless volunteer hours (for this and in general for it to even be there in the first place).  It is appreciated. 

okay - nothing more to see here, folks, move along!

fba827


----------

